# "Amazon" sword questions



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey all

About 4 months ago I bought 3x amazon swords from an online auction. They were listed as echinodorus amazonicus and arrived as I expected as a tiny root stalk with no leaves, everything I've ever read about this plant says it can get to be 18-20" tall. In the past I've experienced it getting a bit bigger, up to 24" but..
So one died almost immediately, a second I gave away when it was about 6" tall, the third is left..... it has leaves ranging 24-40" long. It has yet to flower which I am also finding strange as all my other swords have flowered prior to reaching full size, that and the fact that its only 4ish months old makes me wonder how big it will get.
Needless to say it has become a bit over bearing in my 90g as it fills 2/3's of the tank and almost blankets the surface. Unable to take pictures at the moment so describing it is the best I can do. THe leaves have a prominent central vein and are a very light but vibrant green

I'm wondering if there is another species other than bleheri or amazonicus that get called "amazon" and that grow larger than the typical "amazons". Or is it possible that my choice of using compost instead of soil in that tank has created a monster?
Secondly I'm looking to remove it as it has become way too large for my 90. None of the lfs that I deal with have a tank big enough to properly display it for sale so I will likely have to sell it myself. What would be a reasonable price to ask for it?

Thanks folks


----------

